# Need a tree ID confirmation



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

New to this tree ID thing and these were ones that get hard seperate from similar trees by leaf ID. The first is an elm for sure, does the bark pic indicate winged elm? The second is a hickory by the leaves, and the bark pic looks to be shagbark.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

#1 could also be rock elm. #2 could also be pignut hickory. Not that your IDs are wrong, just alternative guesses on my part.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Distribution maps show rock elm does not grow in your area but winged elm does. They ovelap my area and drive me crazy trying to sort them out.

Shagbark, shellbark, pignut? They all grow in your area. Hickories, red oaks, and this rock/winged elm thing, all drive me crazy. Too many typy of hickories and red oaks grow here for me to allways make a positive id. Their id is esoteric. Few web sites have help with giving you the little details you need to get them sorted out.

Sometimes the best approach is to ask yourself if knowing will benefit you in sorting out the lumber. Most often not as there is no distinction made in grading by species of various red oaks or hickories, except for BBQ smoking wood and maybe some other minor applications.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

My main reason for wanting to know is elm: I have someone that will buy my slippery elm bark if I cut any for lumber, winged elm would stay(the leaves are to high to see on most). Hickory: pignut is great for mallards and these are close to my pond, shagbark is not as good duck food but is more light tolerant for regeneration than any other hickory, I do not want to cut a pignut since I would probably need a clearcut to get any back. Man, its tough picking what is staying and going around the pond: animal food vs. my food(smoking wood), wood product vs. better off left standing, overstocked junk tree areas vs. understocked prime tree areas, damaged perfectly spaced trees vs. to close perfect trees.:wallbash:Well, at least I have lots of time to figure out and decide things.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

That is not slippery (red) elm. 

Watch for the nuts this fall. Shagbark and shellbark are much larger than pignut. There are several web sites that will help you id hickories by nut characteristics.

When you're not in a hurry the stand will tell you little things over time. Remove one tree here, trim another one there, encourage a sapling here, etc. I'm patient and like doing it. So long as it doesn't suffer a major drought or storm the stand seems to look better every time you look at it.


----------

